# Fuel discount at Caltex!



## flinchy (Feb 13, 2016)

https://www.uber.com/en-AU/drive/resources/momentum-caltex/


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

uber have advised me that it is not available to all drivers yet, only 50% of drivers in certain locations. It will eventually be available to all drivers.


----------



## flinchy (Feb 13, 2016)

Paul Collins said:


> uber have advised me that it is not available to all drivers yet, only 50% of drivers in certain locations. It will eventually be available to all drivers.


Their website seems to say it's full release for the listed caltexes?


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

flinchy said:


> Their website seems to say it's full release for the listed caltexes?


Uber contacted me today to make it clear that it was not all drivers.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Paul Collins said:


> Uber contacted me today to make it clear that it was not all drivers.


The info I've seen would suggest that if a driver takes one trip per month, they'll get a 4 c/L discount. The thresholds are higher to get the 5, 6, and 8 c/L discounts.


----------



## spanner (Jun 6, 2017)

I got the email to say I was one of the 'randomly selected drivers' but I can not seem to find the list of 'participating' Caltexs.

Can any one help with Townsville?

Cheers


----------



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi spanner

Deal was activated on the Sunshine Coast today but does not apply to caltex Woolworths sites (which is all we have down here!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

spanner said:


> I got the email to say I was one of the 'randomly selected drivers' but I can not seem to find the list of 'participating' Caltexs.
> Can any one help with Townsville?
> Cheers


Download the free Caltex Servo Locator app, available for both phone platforms.
That shows both the Caltex and Caltex-Woolies Servos near your postcode; for you, probably all of them in Townsville.
You'll need to open each site listed to see if it's Caltex or C-W, though; the broad overview doesn't distinguish between types.


----------



## slogginmygutsout (Feb 25, 2017)

Uber Eats Drivers in Sydney are getting it , they scan the bar code in the drivers app, we also have a an Nrma App , Racq in Qld that tells us who is selling the cheapest fuel and where to get it


----------



## UBER66 (Feb 7, 2017)

Scan your app and find out its only Caltex for petrol and diesel only not LPG


----------



## Wayne01 (Jun 30, 2017)

****DOES NOT INCLUDE GAS / LPG *****
TOOK me a while to find out this information. too long in fact. it is buried deep in the information. Nobody at the servos or even green light could give me an answer to this... I hunted for 3 hours. After making an official complaint it has now been included in some extra literature.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Wayne01 said:


> ****DOES NOT INCLUDE GAS / LPG *****
> TOOK me a while to find out this information. too long in fact. it is buried deep in the information. Nobody at the servos or even green light could give me an answer to this... I hunted for 3 hours. After making an official complaint it has now been included in some extra literature.


You may want to read this also: *Caltex update...*


----------



## Wayne01 (Jun 30, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> You may want to read this also: *Caltex update...*


Thank you - the update link is awesome!!! but bad news as I am on gas and cannot use the discount so I have my wife buy the fuel.


----------



## UBERDUO (Aug 24, 2017)

Spursman said:


> Hi spanner
> 
> Deal was activated on the Sunshine Coast today but does not apply to caltex Woolworths sites (which is all we have down here!


Hey Spursman,
You may already know, but I eventually found, and have used, the discount at Caltex on Nicklin Way, Currimundi and Aerodrome Road, Maroochydore.


----------



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks for that. Have been using the Maroochydore one for a while but was unsure about Currimundi one.


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

For the second time within two weeks, the scanner at Caltex did not work. One more time and I am not going to bother with Caltex anymore.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

fields said:


> For the second time within two weeks, the scanner at Caltex did not work. One more time and I am not going to bother with Caltex anymore.


 I've had this happen a few times. Nowadays I prepay at Caltex and if the machine isn't working I'll ask them to cancel the transaction if they can't get it to work. Amazingly enough they actually try to get it working if they're faced with a lost sale. If you fill up before paying they don't seem to care as much because then you have to pay them.


----------

